# Two rats need a home in western Montana!



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi everyone! 

Tomorrow I'm getting two young rats from someone on criagslist who was giving them away for free as snake food. I'm not sure if they are males or females at this point, but she said they are friendly and playful and they look young to me. Gray/white coloration. I think she is currently housing them in a hamster cage! I have a small cage that I will put them into. It's too small for full grown rats to live in but it will do in a pinch. I can't travel and will likely end up rehoming them locally but if anyone nearby (Idaho, Montana, etc.) wants them that would be best! Thank you!!!


----------



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

this is the only photo I have of them at the moment


----------



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

Update! They are little boys, they are indeed young (maybe a couple months?) and they are friendly but scared right now. I've been holding them for the past hour and they've already warmed up to me a ton. They are dumbos and are both beautiful blue/silver in color, but one of them is lighter than the other. I have no idea of their genetics but they seem otherwise healthy


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

They're so cute!!!


----------



## 2ratshack (Sep 13, 2014)

I know this post is super old, but do they still need a home?


----------

